# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Kon Tum - Du lich Kon Tum

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Kon Tum - Du lich Kon Tum*

Kon Tum là tỉnh ở phía bắc cao nguyên Gia Lai - Kon Tum, một trong 3 cao nguyên lớn của Tây Nguyên. Kon Tum có chiều dài biên giới 275km, tiếp giáp với hạ Lào và bắc Căm-pu-chia về phía tây, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Quảng Nam, phía đông giáp tỉnh Quảng Ngãi, phía nam giáp tỉnh Gia Lai.



Du khách đến Kon Tum sẽ có dịp đi thăm nhiều cảnh đẹp của vùng núi rừng Tây Nguyên như núi Ngok Linh, khu rừng nguyên sinh Chư Môn Ray, Sa Thầy, khu du lịch Đắk Tre ở huyện Kon Plông, suối nước nóng Đắk Tô. 



_ Vẻ thơ mộng của sông Đắk La_


Ngoài ra còn có nhà tù Kon Tum, ngục Đắk GLei, đường mòn Hồ Chí Minh, chiến trường Đắk Tô - Tân Cảnh, nơi đã ghi lại chiến tích hào hùng và vẻ vang của dân tộc.



_Nhà Dài mê hoặc ở vẻ đẹp truyền thống và tinh thần đoàn kết._ 


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Kon Tum để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Các bạn có thể đến Kon Tum bằng đường bộ hay đường hàng không. 

*Bằng phương tiện công công*

Xe Khách

Xe ĐĂNG KHOA

Tuyến Kon Tum - Hà Nội

Khởi hành tại Kon Tum lúc 7h30. Đến ĐăkHà 8h. Đến ĐăkTô 8h30. Đến Ngọc Hồi 9h. Đến ĐăkGlei 10h. Đến Khâm Đức 11h. Đến Quảng Bình 19h.
Khách lên xe trên QL14A dựa vào các giờ trên liên hệ số 0905.010.769.

Khởi hành tại Hà Nội lúc 8h45 ở BX Giáp Bát. Đến TX Phủ Lý 9h30. Đến TX Ninh Bình 10h30. Đến TP Thanh Hóa 12h30. Đến TP Vinh 16h. Đến TX Hà Tĩnh 17h. Đến TX Quảng Bình 20h.
Khách đón xe tại QL1A và QL10 dựa vào giờ trên để gọi số 0905.010.269 - 0905.010.369. 

Tuyến Kon Tum - Sài Gòn

Khởi hành tại bến xe Kon Tum lúc 18h30 - 19h.
Khởi hành tại bến xe Ngọc Hồi lúc 16h30. Đến ĐăkTô 17h. Đến ĐăkHà 17h30. Đến BX Kon Tum 18h30. Đến ĐăkLăk 22h. 
Khách đón xe trên QL14A  dựa vào giờ trên và gọi 0984.582.678.

Khởi hành tại bến xe Miền Đông lúc 18h - 18h30 - 19h. Đến Bình Dương 20h. Đến Bình Phước 21h. Đến Đồng Xoài 21h30. Đến Kiến Đức 00h. Đến Đắc Lắc 02h.
Khách đón xe trên QL14A gọi số 0984.582.679.

Xe MAI LINH

Sài Gòn: (08) 38 323 888  ĐC:400A Lê Hồng Phong, P1, Q10.
Kon Tum: (060) 3913 888  BX khách ở đường Phan Đình Phùng.
Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.
Đà Nẵng: (0511) 2 246 246  ĐC: 158 Tôn Đức Thắng, quận Liên Chiểu.

Hàng không:

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

JetStar:

Website: Home
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

Vietnam Airline

Website:Vietnam Airline Portal
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

Air Mekong

Website: Air MeKong | MeKong Air | mekong airline | Hãng hàng không MeKong | Ve may bay | Ve may bay gia re
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666

Đến Kon Tum, bạn có thể thuê xe máy, xe ôm đến các địa danh, thắng cảnh. 

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân* 

Nếu quãng đường từ nơi xuất phát đến Kon Tum hơn 300km, để đảm bảo an toàn nên sử dụng phương tiện giao thông công cộng, còn trong tất cả các trường hợp còn lại, bạn có thể dùng bất kỳ phương tiện nào để đến Kon Tum.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Kon Tum

----------


## thietht

Tòa Giám mục Kon Tum

Chủng viện Thừa Sai Kon Tum (Tòa giám mục Kon Tum)

Điểm đến độc đáo Măng Đen

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Hồng My Kon Tum (9 Ngô Quyền, TP Kon Tum)

Khách sạn Trúc Quỳnh Kon Tum 

Khách sạn Ngọc Linh (12A Phan Đình Phùng, Tx. Kon Tum, Kon Tum)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thiên Long (40 Nguyễn Huệ, P. Thống Nhất, TP Kon Tum)

Quán Cây Xanh

Nhà hàng tiệc cưới 72 hà giác (56 Đào Duy Từ TP.Kon Tum)

----------


## thietht

Bánh Bèo Kon Tum

Độc đáo món gỏi lá ở Kon Tum

CƠM LAM KOM TUM

----------


## thietht

Tư vấn du lịch Kon Tum

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Kon Tum - Tour du lich kon Tum giới thiệu trên Didau*

Tour Buôn Ma Thuột - Kon Tum - Pleiku (5N - 4Đ) - Giá: Liên hệ

----------

